

Dual Screens = Wave of the future. - RobertJ
http://www.waking-dream.com/2009/10/ereaders-dual-screens-and-sdks-oh-my/

======
stcredzero
What a lot of people missed during the Courier publicity push, is the
_brilliant_ way the two screens are being used. With two screens and some
simple gestures, you have a very implicit, obvious, but powerful subject-verb-
object language!

"I'm taking this from here, and I'm putting it there."

Drag and drop can mean put this into _exactly_ that there. Flicking can mean
to put this in that collection with those things over there.

This is a user interaction language which is very minimal, yet very useful.
It's enough to immediately cover 95% of what I imagine such a device doing,
and yet has the potential for _many other things I haven't thought of yet._ In
other words, it has _emergent_ potential.

The minimal part is also especially good. It means that they can implement a
lot of very slick stuff without exorbitant amounts of effort.

I think the folks behind Courier are onto something. If they can do it right,
it will be a game changer. If they do it right, they could steal Apple's
thunder.

------
josefresco
Apparently Nintendo has a time machine because my daughter and her friends
have had dual screens for years now. There's a lesson here somewhere.

------
jchow
I have a sony ebook reader, and I have to say, the main draw for me is being
able to treat it as a book first. I suspect that a dual screen format will
have some novel uses, but it will never be able to replace a dedicated book
style ereader. The addition of the color lcd screens will probably be
distracting to most users, as well as to have a profound impact on battery
life.

------
khafra
Some of those look pretty nice. If they can succeed in the notable book-
related places the Kindle falls down--research and reference--I might finally
be buying my first ebook reader.

------
the_real_r2d2
Two screens = Screen a for main content + Screen b to access data related the
main content. For example accessing the wikipedia, a reference, a map or
simple a word definition.

